# $1 donation to the CCFA for taking this short survey!



## afischer

I am an undergraduate psychology student who is looking for participants for a study which I am conducting as part of my senior thesis at New College of Florida. I am researching disclosure decision making for adults with invisible illnesses, specifically Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis. Participation in this study is open to anyone over the age of 18 who has been diagnosed with Crohn's Disease or Ulcerative Colitis and only includes completing a short ~10 min survey. All responses are anonymous and confidential, and no identifying information will be collected. By taking part in this study, you may increase our knowledge of concealable identities, the psychological aspects of physical illness, and overall knowledge about IBD. 

A $1 donation will be made to the Crohns & Colitis Foundation of America (CCFA) for each participant who does the survey. Again, here is the survey link if you are interested:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/N9XX62R. Thanks for your help! :smile:


----------



## afischer

Thank you to everyone who has taken the survey already. All responses are very appreciated, so if you have not taken the survey yet and find yourself with a few free minutes, please do take a look at it!


----------

